# Can Opera have a multi-row tab bar?



## ch91woo

I like to browse the internet with many tabs open; sometimes as many as 40 tabs. I love Firefox because it allows for a multi-row tab bar with the tab mix plus extension. Is this possible on Opera? it feels a lot faster than firefox to me.


----------



## ChinaTeacherJohn

*Opera with multi row tabs*

Opera does do multi-row tabs. They had tabs long before anyone. The simplest way to set it is to right click on the toolbar and select [Customize...] Then activate the [Toolbars] Tab. For the [Wrapping] option, select [Wrap to multiple lines].

That should do it for you.


----------



## ch91woo

oh Thank you! 
On another note, do you know how to change the tab length? the horizontal length of each tab...?

thank you in advance!


----------

